# Canceled TV Shows



## Keenan (Aug 18, 2012)

What shows that you love have been canceled?

I really wish they had kept Firefly going. It deserved more than one season, for it was a really good show. Also, now that Brad introduced me to it, Clone High is on my list too. We watched the whole season last night and for it to just end was tragic. 
That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Brad (Aug 18, 2012)

Invader Zim.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 18, 2012)

Arrested Development. I'm kind of obsessed with it, haha. But fortunately, they are now making a new season exclusively for Netflix.


----------



## Princess (Aug 18, 2012)

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2012)

Desperate Housewives


Yasmin's getting married only Australian's know what I'm talking about.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 18, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> Arrested Development. I'm kind of obsessed with it, haha. But fortunately, they are now making a new season exclusively for Netflix.



There making it to help with the movie.

Invader zim was good, go read squee or jonny the homisidal maniac
Zim is his tame cartoon.

King of the hill

Thank you cartoon network
For bringing back family guy and futurama

I would say moral oral but omg it got depressing...
Fragile rock but at lest there making a new movie and making a dozer show.

Power puff girls, but I wouldn't want friendship is magic to stop.

Rockos modern life

What about a where are they now Pete and Pete?

House of mouse held up nice, bring it back!
Life with luie

OMG BRING THIS BACK
CLIRKS THE ANIMATED SERIES!!!
Bring that back! That one right there!


----------



## Brad (Aug 18, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> What about a where are they now Pete and Pete?



Oh god, that would be great.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 19, 2012)

Mission Hill. Best non-anime show on Adult Swim, ever.


----------



## Caius (Aug 19, 2012)

Dinosaurs.
Hey Arnold.
Bernie Mac (Rip Bernie)


I'll be over here in the nostalgia corner.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2012)

"My Name is Earl", definitely.

What's worse is that it ended on a cliff-hanger, blegh.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 19, 2012)

The X-Files.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay no one I ask has ever heard of this, or watched it,
but I LOVED *Terra Nova*. It came on FOX last winter and got cancelled after Season 1... 
It was so good


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 19, 2012)

Monk


----------



## Brad (Aug 19, 2012)

twinkinator said:


> Monk



Had a really good run, though.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2012)

twinkinator said:


> Monk



I don't think you can consider that cancelled, since it ran for about eight seasons and was able to get a proper series finale.


----------



## monkey905332 (Aug 19, 2012)

I miss watching Hanna Montanan and Suite Life on Deck/Suite Life of Zack and Cody every day.  New Disney shows suck.  :/  (Besides Good Luck Charlie) Others are Rugrats, Chowder, The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack,The Powerpuff Girls and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.  
   (Foster's, Chowder especially)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2012)

Thundercats (the newer version)
Batman Beyond 
Legion of Superheroes 
Samurai Jack
The Looney Tunes Show
Even Stevens

There are probably more, but yea, I miss Monk too.



monkey905332 said:


> I miss watching Hanna Montanan and Suite Life on Deck every day.  New Disney shows suck.  :/  I had more but they slipped my mind.



Those are new disney shows... Bad ones at that...


----------



## Elliot (Aug 19, 2012)

monkey905332 said:


> I miss watching Hanna Montanan and Suite Life on Deck/Suite Life of Zack and Cody every day.  New Disney shows suck.  :/  (Besides Good Luck Charlie) Others are Rugrats, Chowder, The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack,The Powerpuff Girls and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.
> (Foster's, Chowder especially)



Those are new...Old shows were to include Hercules.. and all.


----------



## Brad (Aug 19, 2012)

Elliot said:


> Those are new...Old shows were to include Hercules.. and all.



*ahem*


----------



## monkey905332 (Aug 19, 2012)

Elliot said:


> Those are new...Old shows were to include Hercules.. and all.



Not all that new plus it didn't say they had to be new or old.  They just had to be canceled.


----------



## monkey905332 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Those are new disney shows... Bad ones at that...



Suite Life on Deck isn't that old but still and Hanna Montanan isn't new.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 20, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Mission Hill. Best non-anime show on Adult Swim, ever.



YES!! I LOVED THAT SHOW!!!

And I wish they were still pumpin' out Teen Titans episodes.. That show was the bomb.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 20, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Okay no one I ask has ever heard of this, or watched it,
> but I LOVED *Terra Nova*. It came on FOX last winter and got cancelled after Season 1...
> It was so good


That was pretty awesome, my family and I would watch it all once it hit Hulu. It left off on a cliffhanger didn't it?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 20, 2012)

SockHead said:


> YES!! I LOVED THAT SHOW!!!
> 
> And I wish they were still pumpin' out Teen Titans episodes.. That show was the bomb.



Same. I used to watch Teen Titans all the flipping time.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Same. I used to watch Teen Titans all the flipping time.



Cyborg and Raven are the best.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 20, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Cyborg and Raven are the best.



^ Cyborg was mah boi


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 20, 2012)

Blade

4400

James Cameron's Dark Angel


----------



## Keenan (Aug 20, 2012)

monkey905332 said:


> I miss watching Hanna Montanan and Suite Life on Deck/Suite Life of Zack and Cody every day.  New Disney shows suck.  :/  (Besides Good Luck Charlie) Others are Rugrats, Chowder, The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack,The Powerpuff Girls and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.
> (Foster's, Chowder especially)


I agree, Fosters was a great show.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 21, 2012)

FYI

Teen Titans Go!

That is all.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 21, 2012)

Invader Zim and Catscratch, although I think Catscratch's making a comeback soon.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

monkey905332 said:


> Suite Life on Deck isn't that old but still and Hanna Montanan isn't new.



I'm not sure how old you are, but they are not that old, and they had series finalies and were ended properly, not nessasarily cancelled. Older shows were like even Stevens, that's so raven, Lizzie McGuire, and even older beyond that.

I do miss fosters home for imaginary friends, as well as a lot of the shows people already mentioned. Another show that was recently ended but has been around for a little while was 6teen (it's a canadian show haha but I think it's been on in America too) I enjoyed watching that.
I remember cat scratch too aha
Teen titans, I almost completely forgot about that show 

There was also this Canadian anime comic mix kinda show, that was called cybersix, aha I used to watch that all the time. It confuses kids sexuality I swear xD


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Aug 21, 2012)

Tom said:


> That was pretty awesome, my family and I would watch it all once it hit Hulu. It left off on a cliffhanger didn't it?



yes, a HUGE one. it made me so mad.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2012)

i guess home movies wasn't really cancelled so much as had a really bad time getting viewers..

but i'd have liked to had a season or two more of h. jon and b. small.  comedy genius.


----------



## Electric Owl (Aug 25, 2012)

This might sound lame to some, but "Frasier"! I love that show!  At least the re-runs are never going to stop being aired..


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh, and to those guys who wanted Teen Titans, they're bringing it back, although it's not the same as last time. The artstyle looks like this, and that's about it. I forget if they're supposed to be 30-minute compilation of shorts, or a 30-minute episode. I think it's the latter.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 25, 2012)

The best show ever is Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 25, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> FYI
> 
> Teen Titans Go!
> 
> That is all.



FYI






Not the same.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOOYAH!


----------



## SockHead (Aug 25, 2012)

TrainerRosie said:


> BOOYAH!



They're replacing the action with comedy. I don't like it.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> They're replacing the action with comedy. I don't like it.



Oh.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> They're replacing the action with comedy. I don't like it.



Ewww, action shows turning into comedy shows are a NO for me.


----------



## Kip (Aug 25, 2012)

I miss code lyoko and teen titans.

and as for anime i miss Katekyo Hitman Reborn although it wasn't canceled.


----------



## Brad (Aug 25, 2012)

Kip said:


> I miss code lyoko



Dude. Code Lyoko, was like, the best thing that happened during summer.


----------



## Kip (Aug 25, 2012)

Brad said:


> Dude. Code Lyoko, was like, the best thing that happened during summer.



I know right. When i was younger i didn't think Code Lyoko was popular. It amazes me to see so many fans around the net!


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yasmin's getting married only Australian's know what I'm talking about.








pretty much they made this big ass ****ing **** orgasm of her getting married then right when it was about to air she was like "NO I DON'T WANT TO GET MARRIED ANYMORE" and it never aired...


----------



## Kip (Aug 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> pretty much they made this big ass ****ing **** orgasm of her getting married then right when it was about to air she was like "NO I DON'T WANT TO GET MARRIED ANYMORE" and it never aired...



Seriously? ROFL! "I'm getting married!" "I'm getting married!"


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, they seriously played the ad like 10 times an hour


----------



## Caleb (Aug 26, 2012)

Chuck definitely.  Though the show got pretty weak by the last season.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> I know right. When i was younger i didn't think Code Lyoko was popular. It amazes me to see so many fans around the net!



IKR? I watched and I LOVED it. 

But then I wondered, "They need more fans!"

But I guess they still have A TON :3


----------



## MasterC (Aug 26, 2012)

Lost: I've only seen a few episodes, looked good, but I regret not watching it entirely (I should watch on DVD or online someday)

Heroes: From what I know so far, it's cancelled, but I am watching the entire series on DVD. I finished the first two seasons and am waiting for Season 3 to be in my possession once it's ready to pick up at the library. I have also seen a bit of Season 4, well... almost all of it (OH THE SPOILERS!)

Samurai Jack: Loved It

Teen Titans: I dunno what to comment about this one; my mind is running through all my memories of it at once.
It was great.

There is also some more Canceled Cartoons, Anime and Shows currently in my head that were pretty neat back then.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> I know right. When i was younger i didn't think Code Lyoko was popular. It amazes me to see so many fans around the net!



Code Lyoko was cool but at the same time it was weird as ****. I don't know, it was entertaining watching it as a kid. All the shows on Miguzi were pretty awesome coming home from school.


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2012)

Everybody Hates Chris, Had the worst ending ever.


----------



## Kip (Aug 26, 2012)

MasterC said:


> Lost: I've only seen a few episodes, looked good, but I regret not watching it entirely (I should watch on DVD or online someday)
> 
> Heroes: From what I know so far, it's cancelled, but I am watching the entire series on DVD. I finished the first two seasons and am waiting for Season 3 to be in my possession once it's ready to pick up at the library. I have also seen a bit of Season 4, well... almost all of it (OH THE SPOILERS!)


I miss the earlier episode of Lost & i loved Heroes i don't think I've finished watching either of them though. I lost interest in the later episodes.


SockHead said:


> Code Lyoko was cool but at the same time it was weird as ****. I don't know, it was entertaining watching it as a kid. All the shows on Miguzi were pretty awesome coming home from school.



Haha thats how i felt about the show. It was my first time watching something like that but the weirdness made it unique XD



Josh said:


> Everybody Hates Chris, Had the worst ending ever.



THIS! i wish they had the time to make a proper ending.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 26, 2012)

They are cancelling Flashpoint, so it belongs here.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 26, 2012)

Almost forgot, Codename Kids Next Door. That show. Was great.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 26, 2012)

Ed, Edd'n, Eddy.

While I'm at it, all of the good cartoons that Cartoon Network used to air. Courage the Cowardly Dog, Dexter's Lab, Cow and Chicken, Johnny Bravo, Harvey Birdman, The Brak Show, Spaceghost Coast to Coast, Home Movies, most of the stuff on Toonami, and so on. The only time I ever even watch CN is to watch Adventure Time now a days.


----------



## Brad (Aug 27, 2012)

Josh said:


> Everybody Hates Chris, Had the worst ending ever.



Well, they were spoofing The Sopranos... so, ya' know.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2012)

SockHead said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, however what you're posting are the shorts they played in between the breaks and commercials of Young Justice, Batman: The Brave and the Bold, and Green Lantern. Teen Titans Go! is a new series using the same animation and voice style, but it won't have any of the same themes to it. I would much rather found out what happened to Tara than watch the Teen Titan Chibis go to school


----------



## Electric Owl (Aug 29, 2012)

The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy is also a Missed one.. And I only have the first two seasons on DVD! D:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't have them on official dvds, but I've got every single episode of Billy and Mandy downloaded and burned onto dvds. lol

Loved that show. My friends and I watched it all the time.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 30, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't have them on official dvds, but I've got every single episode of Billy and Mandy downloaded and burned onto dvds. lol
> 
> Loved that show. My friends and I watched it all the time.


That show was great.

F-r-e-d. F-r-e-d. B-u-r-g-e-r! Fred Fred Burger!


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 9, 2012)

FLAPJACK!
D:<


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 9, 2012)

I really miss Hamtaro. And for some reason, I never got to see the season 1 finale of Sailor Moon, and it bugs me to this day not knowing what happened.


----------



## Winona (Sep 10, 2012)

Hm, maybe the good old Digimon.

And, of course, Avatar - The Last Airbender. I know that there is a new show about the new Avatar, and I loved and enjoyed the first season and can't wait for the second one- but I still miss the old GAang.

And maybe also Detective Conan. They don't show the newer episodes in here in Germany, and since this is a show that I grew old with, I would love to see how it ends.


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 10, 2012)

I miss Hamtaro too!!! I loooooved that show when I was a kid <3


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2012)

They're cancelling "The Shire" 

that was filmed where I live and I liked stalking them to get on TV. fml


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 10, 2012)

Keenan said:


> That show was great.
> 
> F-r-e-d. F-r-e-d. B-u-r-g-e-r! Fred Fred Burger!



Fred ruined the show. He was great in Keeper of the Reaper, but after that, he was placed everywhere and got over-saturated.
In other news,


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 11, 2012)

-Aaron said:


> Fred ruined the show. He was great in Keeper of the Reaper, but after that, he was placed everywhere and got over-saturated.
> In other news,


Dang.

On Invader Zim, we never know if Zim succeeds or fails. He and Dib may spend the rest of their lives on earth, eternally losers!


----------



## Keenan (Sep 11, 2012)

-Aaron said:


> Fred ruined the show. He was great in Keeper of the Reaper, but after that, he was placed everywhere and got over-saturated.
> In other news,


Clone High. Worst ending ever. I really wish that it had continued.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2012)

Keenan said:


> That show was great.
> 
> F-r-e-d. F-r-e-d. B-u-r-g-e-r! Fred Fred Burger!



One of my old girlfriends used to say that all the time. Every day. *Constantly.*
Man.. that was like seven years ago.

=/


----------



## Brad (Sep 12, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Clone High. Worst ending ever. I really wish that it had continued.



Just in case you guys want to understand why the ending was so terrible, I made a handy playlist with all the Clone High episodes.
Enjoy. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL06BD52448B7640A1&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Keenan (Sep 12, 2012)

Brad said:


> Just in case you guys want to understand why the ending was so terrible, I made a handy playlist with all the Clone High episodes.
> Enjoy. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL06BD52448B7640A1&feature=mh_lolz


Ill totally rewatch these sometime. Thanks, Brad.


----------



## Brad (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## BlazeTK (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone ever catch the show called 'Reaper?' God that show was great. It's on Netflix and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 14, 2012)

Brad said:


>


I have a feeling that underage drinking had a role in the pool flip.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm probably alone on this, but I really miss the Andy Milonakis show. I can understand why it wasn't very popular, but I thought it was hilarious! Why can't my weird sense of humor be more common?


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh I loved that show! Andy Milonakis was the best. I loved when he pulled pranks on delivery guys and then they asked where his parents were... And his dog Wubbie. And I think his friend's name was Ralph?


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

Earthworm Jim. It was awesome. When I was 8 I watched that show during the Summer Holidays and it was indeed, awesome.


----------



## Brad (Sep 16, 2012)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Oh I loved that show! Andy Milonakis was the best. I loved when he pulled pranks on delivery guys and then they asked where his parents were... And his dog Wubbie. And I think his friend's name was Ralph?


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)

Brad said:


>



That's offensive.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 16, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I'm probably alone on this, but I really miss the Andy Milonakis show. I can understand why it wasn't very popular, but I thought it was hilarious! Why can't my weird sense of humor be more common?


Is this the tub of lard you're talking about?
http://www.youtube.com/user/amilonakis?feature=results_main

I saw him on =3 a few days ago, and he was funny in parts. A bit too young for the humor that he's trying to put out.


----------



## Brad (Sep 16, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Is this the tub of lard you're talking about?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/amilonakis?feature=results_main
> 
> I saw him on =3 a few days ago, and he was funny in parts. A bit too young for the humor that he's trying to put out.



Milonakis was born with a congenital growth-hormone condition that gives him the outward appearance and voice of an adolescent even though he is an adult


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> That's offensive.


I'm gay, and I'm not offended. Anyways, I'm happy I'm not the only one! Usually when I tell people I want it to come back, they look at me like I'm insane.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> Milonakis was born with a congenital growth-hormone condition that gives him the outward appearance and voice of an adolescent even though he is an adult


Seriously? Oops...

Sorry Andy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 20, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> The best show ever is Trailer Park Boys.



cheers to that.



it would seem .gif's don't work with the direct upload.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 10, 2012)

Yay, a Firefly fan! I absolutely love Firefly and I wish it didn't get cancelled.

A recent show that was cancelled after one season that I wish wasn't is "Ringer". I thought it was really good and entertaining to watch.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know if I've already said this, but Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes.

Yes. It's a cartoon.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 14, 2012)

Question, am I the only one who watched this show when I was little?

http://youtu.be/Vo0D6bzxLLw


----------



## Keenan (Nov 18, 2012)

OMG Guize


----------



## Elliot (Nov 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


> OMG Guize



mother of god


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


> OMG Guize


I loved that show.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


> OMG Guize



Don't play with my feelings like that.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 18, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Don't play with my feelings like that.


Unless it is a cruel joke and I fell for it, I'm pretty sure this is real.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Unless it is a cruel joke and I fell for it, I'm pretty sure this is real.



You fell for it: Look at the CN logo. Now go to wikipedia and look at the CN logo right here: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartoon_network


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 19, 2012)

They canceled the Napoleon Dynamite show. I felt like i was the only who liked it.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 19, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> You fell for it: Look at the CN logo. Now go to wikipedia and look at the CN logo right here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartoon_network


I noticed a difference. Oh well…


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 20, 2012)

I can name 8 right off the bat! 

 The flintstones
The Jetsons
Betty Boop (I watch that show on netflix)
Richy Rich
Mickey Mouse(the original)
Icarly(well they are gonna stop it)
Yogi Bear
The Smurfs


----------



## fantasma (Nov 27, 2012)

Pretty much every cartoon from 90's and early 2000's Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network.  Sorry to be unspecific, lol.

Also, _Twin Peaks_.  *pokes siggy*  Way ahead of its time...


----------

